# شرح المحاضرة الخامسة لبرنامج ايليت للحريق على اليوتيوب



## wael nesim (5 سبتمبر 2014)

ده لينك شرح المحاضرة الخامسة لبرنامج ايليت للحريق

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4JPsyl1X_0

متنساش تعمل اشتراك "subscribe" ليمكنك متابعة باقى محاضراتى اولا باول.


----------



## mohamed mech (5 سبتمبر 2014)

Good job:20:


----------



## عمران احمد (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فى جميع السادة الاعضاء


----------

